# Krates are back



## Babyboomerbikes (Jul 21, 2020)

Black, orange or grape






						Amazon.com : Schwinn Classic Old School Krate Bike, Ape Handlebar and Bucket Saddle, 20-Inch Wheels, Grape : Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com : Schwinn Classic Old School Krate Bike, Ape Handlebar and Bucket Saddle, 20-Inch Wheels, Grape : Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com


----------



## spoker (Jul 21, 2020)

grape and i think orange are out,let the ebay flippers begin!!!!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 21, 2020)

Get one before they are out of stock like the Coal Picker.


----------

